

VistaFilm founder on how to get his iphone app on top 25 in app store - giangbiscan
http://asable.com/wp-admin/post.php?action=edit&post=1347

======
egb
Your link is hosed. try [http://asable.com/2010/06/asable-com-interview-of-
josh-korno...](http://asable.com/2010/06/asable-com-interview-of-josh-kornoff-
founder-of-vistafilm/)

